# Missing from Lynton Devon



## JLav (18 September 2013)

Missing form Hallslake Farm, Brendon, Lynton, Devon night of 17/18th September

4 month old Clydesdale x WB/TB colt foal.

Last night the herd of broodmares, foals and the stallion escaped from the farm and this morning they've all been found except my colt. His mum is with the other horses and doesn't seem to be overly upset which considering her foal is not weaned is rather worrying. He hasn't had much handling and is not halter broken so it would not be easy for someone to have stolen him.

His breeder has spent most of the day searching for him on his mum hoping the mare would call or maybe take her to him but no joy.

Local farmers etc have all been asked to keep an eye out.

Please would anyone who lives in that area and rides over that part of Exmoor keep an eye out for him. We are desparate to know what's happened to him one way or the other.


----------



## Crazy Friesian (18 September 2013)

Bump...


----------



## Tiffany (18 September 2013)

Hope he turns up safe.


----------



## Festivepony (18 September 2013)

How awful for you, heartbreaking. I just hope he turns up safe.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (19 September 2013)

Please, please check all the ditches in the area! I hope he turns up safe and sound x


----------



## OrangePepper (19 September 2013)

I would ask the local Endurance riders to keep an eye out for him as they go over Exmoor on a daily basis.  (Barbara Wigley - Wadden Cross near Exford).


----------



## Gloi (19 September 2013)

How awful for you. I do hope he turns up safely.


----------



## JLav (19 September 2013)

Thank you all. Still no news today.

I have checked the facebook page for South West Endurance and it s been posted on there.


----------



## asmp (20 September 2013)

Bump


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 September 2013)

bump


----------



## hayinamanger (20 September 2013)

This is awful, poor little chap.


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 September 2013)

Definitely talk to local hunts.  But I DO wonder if there is a gypsy presence in the area - they like nicking foals!


----------



## JLav (20 September 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			Definitely talk to local hunts.  But I DO wonder if there is a gypsy presence in the area - they like nicking foals!
		
Click to expand...

The horses had literally been moved there that afternoon, no one knew they were there. The feeling is the stallion decided to try take them back to their old farm and trashed the gate and took them all out over a bank. The possibility of theft has been thought about however I'm convinced they would have taken one of the other foals as there were 2 in particular whose colouring  would have made them more desirable to the type of folks who nick horses!!! Also those 2 foals were more people friendly and had been handled a lot more so it would have been much easier to have taken one or both of them. However we are now considering that once they had escaped if he got separated from the rest that someone may have found him and decided he looks nice enough to keep!!


----------



## Shadow the Reindeer (21 September 2013)

He is a stunning foal, four white socks and a blaze, so it wouldn't surprize me if someone has taken him. Not everyone is after coloureds. I hope you find him, I dread to think what the outcome maybe.. thinking back to the horse found in a ditch a few days after being reported missing


----------



## hayinamanger (21 September 2013)

I think it's unlikely that he has been stolen, he is an unhandled & terrified foal, separated from his mother.  It is a trappy area with steep hills and a lot of flowing water, so I am very much afraid he has slipped or fallen into the water.


----------



## Well I Never (22 September 2013)

Any news?


----------



## JLav (22 September 2013)

Sadly I have no good news at all....no one seems to have seen anything at all. Some of the Exmoor herds have been rounded up and bought in but he's not with them.
 I have walked the lanes between the farm and the common where the mares were found and searched every ditch, field etc etc plus spoken to local farmers.
 I'm really struggling to maintain any feeling that he's going to turn up now and just feel empty and sad that my boy has gone. 
 My last hope is to chase the insurance company tomorrow re offering a reward......if he is still alive out there somewhere then that will possibly be the incentive for someone to offer us the information that might fill in the blanks and help us to find him.


----------



## starryeyed (22 September 2013)

I'm unfortunately in completely the wrong area but you have both been in my thoughts since I first saw this thread - keeping everything crossed for you & desperately hoping you'll find your beautiful boy, sending lots of hugs your way. xx


----------



## FionaM12 (22 September 2013)

starryeyed said:



			I'm unfortunately in completely the wrong area but you have both been in my thoughts since I first saw this thread - keeping everything crossed for you & desperately hoping you'll find your beautiful boy, sending lots of hugs your way. xx
		
Click to expand...

This goes for me too. I really, really feel for you, what a heart-breaking situation.


----------



## Janesomerset (23 September 2013)

Just a thought...have you contacted your local radio station? Ours was very helpful when my tortoises were stolen, and let me broadcast an appeal. Our local police also put it on their Press release list, which meant it got into both local papers. Or you could e-mail your local papers. Publicity can be a huge help - I did get my tortoises back - I offered a reward and the thief's girlfriend grassed on him! I wish you all the luck in the world and if I am up on the moor, I will keep my eyes and ears open, and also spread the word round here just in case anyone is offered a foal for sale. xx


----------



## JLav (23 September 2013)

Thank you Janesomerset. It has been in a couple of local papers and just about everywhere we could think of including B&B's, walkers association, North Devon animal amubulance etc etc even Lynton Goats supporters have been notified as well as all the usual ie the hunt, Exmoor pony society, Exmoor Safaris, pony club, riding club all vets, livery yards/riding schools, farmers, Exmoor Rangers, Police etc etc. Local radio is the only thing left so I may give them a try. Its really difficult sometimes when I'm actually 250 miles away in Kent! Been down there this weekend but have had to come back home as still got to earn a living!


----------



## Janesomerset (23 September 2013)

I noticed you were in Kent; that must make it even more difficult. I am in Minehead and I am spreading the word for you. Have you contacted Exmoor Farmers and Livestock Auctions? I have a contact there if you would like me to ask him to keep a lookout.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (23 September 2013)

www.northdevonroadrunners.com/page/8/doone-run.html 

there is a run on at the weekend, maybe contact the organisers and if it near your area you could ask them to put a notice up where the get the numbers?

i hope you find him soon


----------



## JLav (23 September 2013)

Janesomerset said:



			I noticed you were in Kent; that must make it even more difficult. I am in Minehead and I am spreading the word for you. Have you contacted Exmoor Farmers and Livestock Auctions? I have a contact there if you would like me to ask him to keep a lookout.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks that would be great. There's now a £500 reward offered by the Insurers for info leading to his safe return. 
Its hard being so far away. He  was still with his breeder in Devon as not weaned yet hence him being there and me being in Kent!!


----------



## Sprig (24 September 2013)

Is there dog club that might be able to help you? I wondered if there were people locally who were training their dogs to search for missing persons then they might go out on a foal hunt as a training exercise. Maybe post in the dog section on the forum. I haven't looked through the whole thread but I assume you have informed the hunts too? I hope you find him soon, whatever the outcome.


----------



## Janesomerset (24 September 2013)

I have contacted EFLA and also my farrier, vet and friends. x


----------



## JLav (24 September 2013)

Janesomerset said:



			I have contacted EFLA and also my farrier, vet and friends. x
		
Click to expand...

Very much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Mariposa (25 September 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you, I really hope your boy comes home safely.


----------



## Nicnac (25 September 2013)

This is the FB link 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...26021216.26731.100003030894968&type=1&theater

please can everyone share to get the word out further.

Figures crossed OP that you find him.


----------



## ladyt25 (26 September 2013)

I did wonder if you may be best off enlisting the help of a dog search team?As was demonstrated in a previous thread, horses can get stuck in places and are hard to find? Especially if in a ditch covered by brambles or anything. A dog could be a very good idea to try find him especially if you maybe have a vague idea where the horses roamed to or where they turned up


----------



## hollyandivy123 (29 September 2013)

any news?


----------



## JLav (3 October 2013)

Nothing at all I'm afraid. Pretty much given up hope now. :-(


----------



## EffyCorsten (3 October 2013)

I look out across the fields every day for him  I'm so sorry he's not turned up yet, Don't give up he must be somewhere


----------



## Adopter (3 October 2013)

JLav so sorry you do not have  any news, heart breaking for you.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 October 2013)

We are all thinking of you JLav :-(


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 October 2013)

fingers toes and everything else

have you tried any charity who might have taken him in.

 WHW  ??

 check livery yards fields anything  in case someone found him and put him in a field not knowing what else to do, or yards who have been used to house him


----------

